# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Shoqatat e studentëve shqiptarë në universitetet jashtë

## dodoni

Di që ekzistojnë shumë shoqata studentash shqiptarë në universitetet e huaja por nuk kam info. se si mund ti kontaktoj ato. 

Unë së bashku me studentët shqiptarë ku studioi në Arizona State University në Tempe të Arizonës në SHBA, kemi krijuar shoqatën tonë dhe jemi të interesuar për bashkëpunim me shoqatat shqiptare në universitetet tjera. 

Do të ishte mirë që të krijojmë një shoqatë të studentëve shqiptarë nëpër botë që do të përfshinte gjithë shoqatat e studentave në seicilin universitet të huaj veç e veç. 

Veprimtaria dhe aktivitetet që mund të bëjmë me këto shoqata janë të shumta, por më gjërësisht për këto do t'iu shkruaj në ndonjë ditë tjetër. 

Për tani, kushdo që ka informacion për shoqata studentash në universitetet e huaja le ta sjell këtu, si dhe shoqatat tjera që duan bashkëpunim me shoqatën tonë këtu në Arizona State University le të shkruajnë këtu apo të më dërgojnë një mp apo email.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Dodoni urime ty dhe bashkatdhetareve te tjere qe keni hapur nje shoqate studentore shqiptare! Ne Shqiptaret qe studjojme ne Greqi-dhe ne Europe pergjithesisht- jemi shume mbrapa nga ky aspekt.

----------


## gretsy

Shoqata shqiptare ka ne shume universitete te huaja.  Ne Boston University sapo u krijua nje simestrin e kaluar me titullin The Albanian Club. UMASS Boston ka nje organizate mjaft aktive. Gjithashtu organizata shqiptare e John Jay College ne NY zhvillon shpesh aktivitete dhe eshte perqendruar ne te drejtat e njeriut.

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------

Ne linkun e meposhtem mund te gjeni me shume informacion mbi ASAB "Associazione Studenti Albanesi di Bari". Faqja eshte akoma ne perpunim!

www.asab.it

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jonian

Per informacion dhe kontakt ne lidhje me klubin shqiptar te UMASS Boston, me kontaktoni mua, qofte me email ose mp.

----------


## Kryeplaku

O Zeus ne Bari studjon ti? Kam nje shok te juridiku atje...

Urime per shoqaten!

----------

